# Glut dosing, first time.



## Vishu1708 (Apr 16, 2015)

After 2 years in the hobby, I finally feel that I am ready to start experimenting with CO2.
I cannot use pressurised and did DIY 3 times. All it grew was algae. So the only option left is Glut. I have some questions-
1)how frepuently to use glut?
2) heard it kills true aquatic plants. I have Vals and Apongenetons. Till what ppm of glut can I use without killing them?
3)is it shrimp safe?
I have 1 18g tank
With 2.5 watt/gallon lighting of 6500k and 7500k.
I dose KCl, DAP and Calcium nitrate for NPK with MgSO4 and ferrous ascorbate+follic acid twice a week.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I use it in my tanks with the plants you have.I dose 2ml per 10 gallons but I worked up to that dose.I would start with maybe .5ml per 10 gallons and work up from there maybe over a months time.I dose everyday but Sundays and I dose my shrimp tanks with no problems.


----------



## Vishu1708 (Apr 16, 2015)

hanks. I had smthing similar in mind but am a bit cautious. Thanks for clearing my doubt cuz I love my aponognetons and do not wanna loose it. Thanks a lot!


----------



## sushant_sagar (Mar 13, 2015)

Vals don't do well with glut, so research well before using it.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Ive got them in my tanks and have had no problems that's why I said start with a low dose and go up from there


----------



## Vishu1708 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys.
Finally I have got a 100ml bottle of 2% glut for trial. I got it from a family friend but it is of pinkish/purpulish/brown color. Is it plant safe? I do not mind if the fishes die but I value my plants. 
The person got it straight from a half liter bottle. He had mixed nothing into it.


----------



## Vishu1708 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys.
Finally I have got a 100ml bottle of 2% glut for trial. I got it from a family friend but it is of pinkish/purpulish/brown color. Is it plant safe? I do not mind if the fishes die but I value my plants. 
The person got it straight from a half liter bottle. He had mixed nothing into it.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

What I use is clear


----------



## something (Apr 3, 2015)

Vishu1708 said:


> Thanks for the help guys.
> Finally I have got a 100ml bottle of 2% glut for trial. I got it from a family friend but it is of pinkish/purpulish/brown color. Is it plant safe? I do not mind if the fishes die but I value my plants.
> The person got it straight from a half liter bottle. He had mixed nothing into it.


I have flourish Excel and it is clear as well. I would not use/trust that stuff. It may be some industrial disinfectant/cleaner that has something else mixed in. Even if it just a coloring agent not sure i would want it in my tank.


----------

